# Asia Reviews for March 2006



## KristinB (Mar 11, 2006)

*Updated*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: Sharon Dennis


----------



## KristinB (Apr 2, 2006)

*Updated*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: Joan Hutchings


----------

